# elefantes en grupo



## Mamxix

¿Cómo llamar a un grupo de elefantes? No es una manada, no es un rebaño, no es una jauría...¿Qué es? ¿Alguien sabe?


----------



## Mr. P Mosh

Es una manada.


----------



## Mamxix

Tengo en memoria que existe un término que se refiere exclusivamente a la manada de elefantes pero no logro recordarlo. Por eso mi pregunta.


----------



## torrebruno

Para mí, también es manada.
Un saludo


----------



## conjugación

En los artículos que aparecen en internet se usa tanto manada como rebaño.


----------



## donicela

Definitivamente"Manada" es la palabra que se utiliza en las enciclopedias de animales. 
Un saludo


----------



## torrebruno

Mamxix said:


> Tengo en memoria que existe un término que se refiere exclusivamente a la manada de elefantes pero no logro recordarlo. Por eso mi pregunta.


 ¿Es posible que se te haya cruzado la neurona del grupo de animales con la del sonido que hacen los animales?


----------



## Adelaida Péndelton

También yo digo manada.
Diga lo que diga Rubén Darío.


----------



## Pinairun

A veces también se dice "_familia_ de elefantes".


----------



## jorgema

conjugación said:


> En los artículos que aparecen en internet se usa tanto manada como rebaño.



Aceptaría usar "manada", pero no "rebaño" que me suena demasiado a animal doméstico.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

También puede funcionar tropel, especialmente si van en estampida. Y si de los de Aníbal se trata: formación.


----------



## Bloodsun

Me gusta *tropel* y *familia* para hablar de un grupo de elefantes. Pero creo que el término aceptado es *manada*


Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Para mí también es *manada*, y me animo a decir que esas manadas están formadas por individuos de la misma familia.

Por si te confundiste y querías preguntar cómo se llama el sonido que producen: _los elefantes *barritan*._


----------



## Vampiro

Los elefantes se mueven en clanes o manadas.


----------



## Vampiro

Clanes paquidérmicos, gente de poca fe.
_


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Este era un rey que tenía
          un palacio de diamantes,
          una tienda hecha de día
          y un *rebaño* de elefantes.

Rubén Darío, A Margarita Debayle

Pero con todo y con eso, opino que manada es lo apropiado. El rebaño se aplica preferentemente a los hatos de ganado lanar, vacuno, cabrío y caballar, aunque para estos también se emplea yeguada; al parecer, también se llama ganado a los grupos de camellos y búfalos; los de cerdos tienen su propio nombre, piaras, y la verdad es que ese animal no merece menos.


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Los elefantes se mueven en clanes o manadas.


_Pos_ claro, *clanes* también va bien, porque un clan es un grupo de individuos de la misma familia, todos tienen un tronco común, como las manadas de elefantes: una vieja y experimentada que guía a todo el grupo, y sus hijas, nietas, etc., con sus hijos pequeños... todos parientes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Calambur said:


> _Pos_ claro, *clanes* también va bien, porque un clan es un grupo de individuos de la misma familia, todos tienen un tronco común, como las manadas de elefantes: una vieja y experimentada que guía a todo el grupo, y sus hijas, nietas, etc., con sus hijos pequeños... todos parientes.



Pues si todos son parientes, hablamos de una familia.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues si todos son parientes, hablamos de una familia.


Sí, pero una familia aclanada, que no es lo mismo.
"Familia" también es mi primo Raúl, al cual no veo desde hace 22 años.
_


----------



## 0scar

Si_ ganado_ no se puede aplicar a un grupo de animales salvajes entonces un grupo de elefantes no demesticados nunca puede ser un_ rebaño_.
Un grupo domesticado puede ser un _rebaño_.

El DRAE se queda corto en definir _ganado_.


----------



## jorgema

0scar said:


> Si_ ganado_ no se puede aplicar a un grupo de animales salvajes entonces un grupo de elefantes no demesticados nunca puede ser un_ rebaño_.
> Un grupo domesticado puede ser un _rebaño_.
> 
> El DRAE se queda corto en definir _ganado_.



Justo anteayer leía sobre los elefantes y en alguna parte se decía que estos animales no podían ser domesticados, por lo tanto no hay elefantes domésticos. De lo máximo que se podía hablar era de elefantes *domados* (como los que usó Aníbal en las guerras púnicas). Por lo tanto, no hay rebaños de elefantes.


----------



## Calambur

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pues si todos son parientes, hablamos de una familia.
> *Sí, sí, son familias enteras (ya lo había dicho en el post #13, aunque tal vez no lo expresé bien).*


 


jorgema said:


> Justo anteayer leía sobre los elefantes y en alguna parte se decía que estos animales no podían ser domesticados, por lo tanto no hay elefantes domésticos.
> *Humm... habría que saber qué entienden por domesticados/domésticos. Yo creo que sí pueden serlo. *
> *No vamos a decir que puedes llevártelos a dormir a tu cama, como a un gatito o a un perro, pero para mí sí se domestican, y demasiado diría yo -para desgracia de ellos-.*
> De lo máximo que se podía hablar era de elefantes *domados* (como los que usó Aníbal en las guerras púnicas). Por lo tanto, no hay rebaños de elefantes.


----------



## 0scar

Elefantes como ganado existen desde siempre, y un rebaño es ganado por definición (DRAE), entonces rebaños de elefantes existen desde siempre.


----------



## jorgema

Se referían por ejemplo a los elefantes de la India y a los elefantes usados en la guerra en la antigüedad (los elefantes africanos ni siquiera pueden ser domados) que eran capturados ya adultos, y como adultos se les sometía a entrenamiento o doma. Es decir, no existía o existe una crianza de "rebaños" de elefantes que se reproduzcan bajo control humano, como por ejemplo ocurre con los vacunos u ovinos.


----------



## 0scar

¿Hay elefante en calidad de ganado sí o no?.
Si un tipo de la Indía tiene 50 elefantes para explotar que declara en sus impuestos,
¿es ganado sí o no?.


----------



## Jaguar7

Siguiendo a las vacadas y caballadas, ¿qué tal _elefantada_? ¿Será que mi idea es una animalada?


----------



## Bloodsun

Jaguar7 said:


> Siguiendo a las vacadas y caballadas, ¿qué tal _elefantada_? ¿Será que mi idea es una animalada?



No sabía que había vacadas y caballadas. Tanto esas como elefantada me parecen animaladas.


Saludos.


----------



## jorgema

0scar said:


> ¿Hay elefante en calidad de ganado sí o no?.
> Si un tipo de la Indía tiene 50 elefantes para explotar que declara en sus impuestos,
> ¿es ganado sí o no?.



Ya me dejaste con la intriga. Aunque dudo que un indio llegue a tener 50 elefantes, ni me imagino cómo haría para mantener esos cincuenta estómagos.


----------



## 0scar

Podría ser _elefantada_, acá nunca escuché _vacada_, pero _caballada_ es bastante común.
_Caballada_ y _vacada_ están en el DRAE.


----------



## jorgema

_Vacada _lo he escuchado y hasta lo he visto escrito. _Caballada _también. El conjunto de vacas o el conjunto de caballos. No me parece mal 'elefantada'. Y que extraño que un argentino no haya escuchado 'vacada'.


----------



## Vampiro

Elefantada, rebaño, ganado… a este paso vamos a terminar hablando de una turba de elefantes.
No me parece que califiquen para ganado, ¿con qué fin?, ¿leche de elefanta, bistec de lomo de elefante a la plancha, pernil de elefante con papas fritas, zapatos de sobaco de elefante?
Si no son ganado mal podría hablarse de rebaño, aunque esto último no sé cómo salió a colación, sólo conozco rebaños de ovejas y de pecadores (que son más o menos lo mismo)
Vacada es una yeguada, caballada se suele escuchar.
Resumiendo: los pocos artículos o libros que me ha tocado ver para tareas escolares, hablan de manada, y para referirse a su tipo de organización, hablan de clan de elefantes de estructura matriarcal.
_


----------



## 0scar

Los elefantes son ganado de trabajo, como las mulas o caballos.
Los elefantes se domestican y se reproducen en cautividad.
A los caballos hay que domarlos salvo que se crien para carne.

Infiorme de la FAO:
http://www.fao.org/docrep/v8300s/v8300s1c.htm


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

jorgema said:


> Justo anteayer leía sobre los elefantes y en alguna parte se decía que estos animales no podían ser domesticados, por lo tanto no hay elefantes domésticos. De lo máximo que se podía hablar era de elefantes *domados* (como los que usó Aníbal en las guerras púnicas). Por lo tanto, no hay rebaños de elefantes.



Pierdo el hilo de ese razonamiento.
En algunos lugares de Asia sudoriental se ven elefantes domesticados (es decir, animales fieros y salvajes reducidos y acostumbrados a la vista y compañía del hombre). Ahora bien, lo que he visto es que los grupos no son muy numerosos, rara vez llegan a la docena, es decir no forman un hato grande, condición para ser rebaño según la definición del DRAE. 
Por tanto rebaño no sería adecuado para los elefantes por la pequeña dimensión del grupo, no por ser animales no domesticables, pues lo son en medida similar a las vacas o las ovejas. 
Como ya dije, creo que lo más adecuado es decir manada. Pero incluso con reparos, me choca menos lo de rebaño, que clan; por más que si hay clanes de osos cavernarios, no veo porque no los puede haber de elefantes.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Elefantada, rebaño, ganado… a este paso vamos a terminar hablando de una turba de elefantes.
> No me parece que califiquen para ganado, ¿con qué fin?, ¿leche de elefanta, bistec de lomo de elefante a la plancha, pernil de elefante con papas fritas, zapatos de sobaco de elefante?
> Si no son ganado mal podría hablarse de rebaño, aunque esto último no sé cómo salió a colación, sólo conozco rebaños de ovejas y de pecadores (que son más o menos lo mismo)
> Vacada es una yeguada, caballada se suele escuchar.
> Resumiendo: los pocos artículos o libros que me ha tocado ver para tareas escolares, hablan de manada, y para referirse a su tipo de organización, hablan de clan de elefantes de estructura matriarcal.
> _




Una tribu de pigmeos se siente dichosa cuando caza un elefante y llena la despensa para un buen período de tiempo, y puede comer lomo, pernil, trompa o lo que sea. Si no tienen rebaños de elefantes es, verosímilmente, porque que no sería labor de pigmeos acopiar pienso suficiente, ni pastorearlos.


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> En algunos lugares de Asia sudoriental se ven elefantes domesticados (es decir, animales fieros y salvajes reducidos y acostumbrados a la vista y compañía del hombre). Ahora bien, lo que he visto es que los grupos no son muy numerosos, rara vez llegan a la docena, es decir no forman un hato grande, condición para ser rebaño según la definición del DRAE.


Ese es un buen punto.
Hablar de ganado o de rebaño implica desde mi punto de vista un número grande de animales con fines comerciales.
Quien tiene un par de caballos para tirar una carreta difícilmente podrá decir “tengo ganado caballar”.
Y no me imagino una granja con trescientas cabezas de elefantes… ¿para qué?
Supongo que Aníbal tenía muchos, pero con fines militares, y hasta sonaría cómico decir “cruzó Los Alpes con su rebaño de elefantes”.
Concuerdo con que “clan” suena extraño, para mi implica algún tipo de organización o jerarquía más racional, pero es lo que se usa, qué le vamos a hacer. A llorar a la iglesia.
_


----------



## 0scar

De nuevo la misma pregunta de para que sirven los elefantes domesticados, y de nuevo la misma respuesta:



0scar said:


> Los elefantes son ganado de trabajo, como las mulas o caballos.
> Los elefantes se domestican y se reproducen en cautividad.
> A los caballos hay que domarlos salvo que se crien para carne.
> 
> Infiorme de la FAO:
> http://www.fao.org/docrep/v8300s/v8300s1c.htm


----------



## Vampiro

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Una tribu de pigmeos se siente dichosa cuando caza un elefante y llena la despensa para un buen período de tiempo, y puede comer lomo, pernil, trompa o lo que sea. Si no tienen rebaños de elefantes es, verosímilmente, porque que no sería labor de pigmeos acopiar pienso suficiente, ni pastorearlos.


Correcto, Manuel, pero eso es producto de la cacería de un animal salvaje, no de la elección de un animal del rebaño: "A ver... ¿qué elefantito nos comemos hoy?"
_


----------



## 0scar

Los elefantes son buenos para trabajar porque aprenden rápido, son inteligentes, no hay que repetirle las cosa dos veces, y no son pertinaces en la estupidez como algunos burros.


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Encontré esto:

Las reses, cabras, caballos y demás animales llamados “de corral” forman el colectivo ganado. Un rebaño puede estar integrado por elefantes, ovejas, carneros y cabras, mientras que la manada puede ser de burros, caballos o mulas… o tal vez también de elefantes.

Fuente

Y esto otro:
Rebaño.- Elefantes, ovejas, carneros y cabras.
Manada.- Caballos, mulas, burros, elefantes, etc (es posible aplicarla hasta para dinosaurios).

Fuente​


----------



## francisgranada

_¿Una *grey* de elefantes?_


El DRAE:
*grey**. *(Del lat. _grex, gregis_, rebaño).

*1. *f. Rebaño de ganado menor.
*2. *f. Ganado mayor.
*3. *f. Congregación de los fieles cristianos bajo sus legítimos pastores.
*4. *f. Conjunto de individuos que tienen algún carácter común, como los de una misma raza, región o nación.

(compende casi todo: menores, mayores, de raza común, fieles, áteos ... )

Pero desde los ejemplos del DRAE me parece, que la grey se refiere también sobre todo a los animales domésticos ...


----------



## Vampiro

francisgranada said:


> _¿Una *grey* de elefantes?_


Los elefantes son animales demasiado grandes y peligrosos como para que los depredadores les ataquen. Pero en un rincon de Africa los elefantes estan cayendo presas de unos asesinos asombrosamente fieros, los leones de Savuti. Unos depredadores que, ante circunstancias extremas, han activado su instinto cazador contra los elefantes. Odisea les presenta la historia de *la grey de elefantes* de Serendela, forzada a abandonar su tierra en una llanada inhospitalario de Chobe, en Botswana y moverse hasta el Rio Lynanti, desgraciadamente territorio de los leones de Savuti. Les invitamos a surcar a las greys y sus cachorros y ser testigos de una convivencia llena de sorpresas y peligro

Fuente


una tienda hecha de día

y *un grey de elefantes*,

un kiosko de malaquita,

un gran manto de tisú,

Fuente



Parece que hay quienes lo usan...
_


----------



## Jakeukalane

Manuel G. Rey said:


> Pierdo el hilo de ese razonamiento.
> En algunos lugares de Asia sudoriental se ven elefantes domesticados (es decir, animales fieros y salvajes reducidos y acostumbrados a la vista y compañía del hombre). Ahora bien, lo que he visto es que los grupos no son muy numerosos, rara vez llegan a la docena, es decir no forman un hato grande, condición para ser rebaño según la definición del DRAE.
> Por tanto rebaño no sería adecuado para los elefantes por la pequeña dimensión del grupo, no por ser animales no domesticables, pues lo son en medida similar a las vacas o las ovejas.
> Como ya dije, creo que lo más adecuado es decir manada. Pero incluso con reparos, me choca menos lo de rebaño, que clan; por más que si hay clanes de osos cavernarios, no veo porque no los puede haber de elefantes.



No puede haber elefantes domesticados porque la *domesticación* se aplica a grupos de población, no a individuos. Tiene que haber una variación genética. Como esto no se produce son elefantes *domados*.


----------



## IGM00

Un grupo de elefantes se llama manada o desfile. La frase "manada de elefantes" se usa más comúnmente que la frase más imaginativa "desfile de elefantes".
¿Cómo se llama un grupo de elefantes?


----------



## Mister Draken

IGM00 said:


> Un grupo de elefantes se llama manada o desfile. La frase "manada de elefantes" se usa más comúnmente que la frase más imaginativa "desfile de elefantes".
> ¿Cómo se llama un grupo de elefantes?



¿Hay algún diccionario que avale que "desfile" es el nombre colectivo para un grupo de elefantes?


----------



## Emmanuel123904

también se le puede decir bandada


----------



## Rocko!

La palabra “manada” siempre nos ayuda a exagerar la realidad, digo, por si quisieran mencionar elefantes en medio de la carretera.


----------



## Aviador

Emmanuel123904 said:


> también se le puede decir bandada


No, porque los elefantes no vuelan, excepto el del video "Flying Elephant" en tú sabes donde.


----------



## Emmanuel123904

si tienes razón bandada se les llama a los pájaros, estaba investigando y em salio esto


averío: aves de corral
banco: peces
bandada, banda: aves, peces
camada: crías de algunos animales nacidas en el mismo parto.
cardumen: peces
colonia: animales de una misma especie que conviven en un territorio limitado
enjambre: abejas que salen de un enjambre para formar otra colonia; muchedumbre de animales
ganado: animales que se apacientan juntos
grey: ganado mayor o menor
hato: ganado mayor o menor
hormiguero: hormigas
jauría: perros mandados por el mismo perrero que levantan la caza en una montería
majada: conjunto de ovejas
manada: rebaño pequeño de ganado a cargo de un pastor; conjunto de ciertos animales mamíferos
parvada: aves
piara: cerdos
pollada, pollazón: conjunto de pollos que de una vez sacan las aves
potrada: conjunto de potros
reata: hilera de caballerías que van atadas
rebaño: conjunto grande de ganado, sobre todo el lanar
recua: animales de carga
rejo: vacas de ordeño (Ecuador)
tiro: caballos que tiran de un carruaje
torada: toros
traílla: pareja de perros atados con una taílla (tipo de cuerda)
vacada: ganado vacuno
yeguada: ganado caballar
yunta: par de bueyes, mulas, etc., que sirven en la labor del campo o en los acarreos.
Relacionados con los colectivos de animales son los encierros y lugares donde habitan o se crían:


aprisco: sitio donde se recoge el ganado para resguardarlo de la intemperie.
caballeriza: caballos, mulas y animales de carga
chiquero: establo de cerdos
conejar: sitio para la cría de conejos
corral: gallinas/aves de corral
dehesa: animales de pasto
establo: caballos/potros
gallinero: gallinas
guarida: cueva o espesura donde se guarecen los animales en su medio natural
huronera: hurón
jaula
madriguera: especialmente conejos
nidal: lugar donde las aves domésticas ponen sus huevos
pajarera: jaula grande para pájaros
palomar: palomas
picadero: sitio donde los picadores adiestran y trabajan los caballos
pocilga: establo de cerdos
toril: toros que se van a lidiar
vaquería: manada ganado vacuno, lugar donde hay vacas o se vende su leche
vaqueriza: ganado vacuno (en el invierno)
vivero: peces, moluscos.
 

no aparece en especifico elefantes pero puede ser 

recua: animales de carga


----------

